# Dradis (3004) Port not accepting incoming connections



## Ekimino (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello, I'm using 9.0-RC1 trying to get Dradis up and running. Had a lot of issues just to get the daemon to run, I don't know if I should file a bug report or not but that's another issue.

Dradis daemon is up and running but it won't accept incoming connections on the specified port. It _does_ accept incoming connections from localhost.


```
:~# sockstat | grep 3004
root     ruby       1461  5  tcp4   127.0.0.1:3004        *:*
```

hosts.allow is still default with ALL:ALL, so I think that's not the issue. I haven't recompiled the kernel, so I'm not running a firewall on the box. and those "*" on sockstat, don't they mean it's accepting connections from anywhere?

Thank you, I'm loving BSD.


----------



## Ekimino (Nov 3, 2011)

*Can't find the edit Button* [ didn't read the signup email ]

Made some progress, Launching it manually gives a type of "log" with SSL complaining each time i request a page.


```
[2011-11-02 04:10:43] ERROR OpenSSL::SSL::SSLError: SSL_accept SYSCALL returned=5 errno=0 state=SSLv2/v3 read client hello A
	/usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/openssl/ssl-internal.rb:166:in `accept'
```

 I'm going to bed now, I'll keep going tomorrow.


----------



## kpa (Nov 3, 2011)

It's listening only on the loopback interface, that's why connections from outside the machine are not answered. I'm not familiar with Dradis but there should be an option for setting the listening interfaces like lets say the ListenAddress directive in sshd_config(5).


----------

